# With Rescue Group-Golden puppy in Alabama needs rescue



## Lilliam (Apr 28, 2010)

I don't know if this has made the forum, but I saw this on Facebook.

Can someone intervene????


https://www.facebook.com/media/set/?set=a.532612866795528.1073741826.237760179614133&type=1


----------



## Cocker+GoldenR (Aug 26, 2011)

Just contacted them, I live in Pensacola, can't keep him but I can get him to Adopt a Golden Atlanta if needed, will update if I hear back. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## mudEpawz (Jan 20, 2011)

Its a little far from me... but he's welcome here if we can get him here.


----------



## Cocker+GoldenR (Aug 26, 2011)

Just heard back, the lady said that they have a few requests and is gonna give it until tomorrow afternoon to see what else comes in, she is fairly sure she will be able to place the puppy in AL, if not she will contact me. Hope they place him in a safe home. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Lilliam (Apr 28, 2010)

Thank you for calling,

I hope he goes to a safe place. I'm terrified of what fighting dog rings do to get practice dogs.


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

I was reading through the messages posted on this FB page about the pup.

Several people are interested in Adopting him, few of them are located in AL where the pup is. Several GR Rescues have also posted offering help.

*Cocker+GoldenR,* if you find this pup has been adopted or goes into a GR Rescue, if you can update, that would be great. 

I will then update the thread title.


----------



## Cocker+GoldenR (Aug 26, 2011)

Well, the little guy is going to rescue, Save a Lab is taking him, I don't know where The rescue is located. I am sure they will screen the potential forever homes for him and find the very best. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

Cocker+GoldenR said:


> Well, the little guy is going to rescue, Save a Lab is taking him, I don't know where The rescue is located. I am sure they will screen the potential forever homes for him and find the very best.
> 
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App


Thanks for the update, I'll give it some time before changing the thread title just in case it doesn't work out. I'll check the FB link also.


----------



## mudEpawz (Jan 20, 2011)

yaaay! great news!!


----------

